# [CLOSED] networkmanager can't open new windows

## dage

hi all,

i've just update networkmanager to the version 0.7.1-r6. I've follow this tuto to configure networkmanager: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/NetworkManager . Networkmanager launch perfectly (even the /usr/sbin/NetworkManagerDispatcher was not found) but I can't open new windows after nm-applet connect to the internet. I've searched quite a lot in google and it seems that NM change the hostname so Xauth block the user after that, so I added these 2 lines to prevent that:

send host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

supersede host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

but it doesn't working.

Here is my USE flags:

```

USE="x86 gnome alsa xvmc nvidia X gtk hal dbus xulrunner python quicktime real gif jpeg mpeg matroska xanim png tiff svg a52 aac exif mp3 ogg vorbis theora xpm wmf win32codecs x264 flac postscript xvid mad mp2 divx encode dts live opengl sdl xv dvd java nautilus libnotify lcms mng pdf midi glut unicode bash-completion bzip2 firefox cjk networkmanager gstreamer nls pam php ppds slp ssl"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

I have the lastest kernel compiled using genkernel: 2.6.30-gentoo-r8

Thanks,

MinhLast edited by dage on Mon Nov 02, 2009 9:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bonzai.it

 *dage wrote:*   

> send host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";
> 
> supersede host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME"; 

 

Sorry for the question: have you replaced YOUR_HOSTNAME with your real hostname?   :Laughing: 

NetworkManagerDispatcher in no more needed you can safely remove it from your rc

```
rc-update del NetworkManagerDispatcher default
```

----------

## dage

 *bonzai.it wrote:*   

>  *dage wrote:*   send host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";
> 
> supersede host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";  
> 
> Sorry for the question: have you replaced YOUR_HOSTNAME with your real hostname?  
> ...

 

yes, I've change YOUR_HOSTNAME with my host name, here's my config

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```

HOSTNAME="localhost"

```

/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

```

send host-name "localhost";

supersede host-name "localhost";

```

my connection is eth0

----------

## bonzai.it

 *dage wrote:*   

> I can't open new windows after nm-applet connect to the internet

 

Not so clear. Do you mean you can't reach your network or you windows manager doesn't work no more?

I'm not sure but I remember that networkmanager or nm-applet elog says something about permission settings. Maybe you can try to reemerge (sure exists a smartest way to read elog   :Confused:  )...

----------

## dage

 *bonzai.it wrote:*   

>  *dage wrote:*   I can't open new windows after nm-applet connect to the internet 
> 
> Not so clear. Do you mean you can't reach your network or you windows manager doesn't work no more?
> 
> I'm not sure but I remember that networkmanager or nm-applet elog says something about permission settings. Maybe you can try to reemerge (sure exists a smartest way to read elog   )...

 

in gnome, nm-applet displays that it succesfully connected to the internet and then I can't open new windows or run program like firefox or gnome-terminal (everything seem blocked). I've already reemerge networkmanager but it didn't work

----------

## bonzai.it

I've found this (networkmanager elog) and a smartier way to read them (/var/log/portage/elog/).

```
To save system-wide settings as a user, that user needs to have the

right policykit privileges. You can add them by running:

polkit-auth --grant org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.modify --user "USERNAME"

```

Nothing useful in your logs?

----------

## dage

 *bonzai.it wrote:*   

> I've found this (networkmanager elog) and a smartier way to read them (/var/log/portage/elog/).
> 
> ```
> To save system-wide settings as a user, that user needs to have the
> 
> ...

 

i've read it two and already do it (I replace "USERNAME" as my usename as wall :p) but it doesn't work. I found this website: http://www.nabble.com/Some-problems-on-Gentoo-td20872467.html , seem they have the same problem (search for the setence "The issue with no X program launching is an X anachronism")

cheers,

Minh

----------

## bonzai.it

Could you post your use flags and your rc-status?

These are mine and everything works fine

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.1-r6  USE="dhclient dhcpcd gnutls nss -avahi -connection-sharing -doc -resolvconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.1-r3  USE="-debug" 0 kB
```

```
rc-update show

       915resolution | battery      default                  

           alsasound |         boot                          

            bootmisc |         boot                          

             checkfs |         boot                          

           checkroot |         boot                          

               clock |         boot                          

         consolefont |         boot                          

               cupsd |              default                  

                dbus |              default                  

              dhcdbd |              default                  

                hald | battery      default                  

            hostname |         boot                          

             keymaps |         boot                          

               local | battery      default nonetwork        

          localmount |         boot                          

             modules |         boot                          

              net.lo |         boot                          

            netmount | battery      default                  

      NetworkManager |              default                  

      postgresql-8.3 | battery      default                  

           rmnologin |         boot                          

                sshd | battery      default                  

           syslog-ng | battery      default                  

             urandom |         boot                          

          vixie-cron | battery      default                  

                 xdm |              default          
```

----------

## dage

hello,

I think the prob rely in the fact that I have dhcp instead of dhcpcd, but i'm not sure because I use ifplugd now (I don't have wireless but only wire connection). When I'll try networkmanager when I have more spare time.

Thank you for your help

Best regard,

Minh

----------

